# What's happened to the post counts



## Danny (21 Nov 2011)

These no longer appear by people's avatars when they have added a post.


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

Danny said:


> These no longer appear by people's avatars when they have added a post.


 
It's now in the User Card - click on someone's avatar for the info:


----------



## Danny (22 Nov 2011)

That was too obvious.


----------



## 2old2care (22 Nov 2011)

Why am I now shown as a new member? It was bad enough as a junior member!!!!!!!!


----------



## Danny (22 Nov 2011)

Well I've been demoted from Vice President to a mere ordinary Member.


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

Danny said:


> Well I've been demoted from Vice President to a mere ordinary Member.


 
There's an automated task that runs each day and applies user title changes to anyone who has been active in the past 24 hours, so yours should update tomorrow and everyone elses within a day or so of their next login.

If it doesn't, I can manually run a query to do it.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> It's now in the User Card - click on someone's avatar for the info:
> 
> View attachment 4852


 
Neat, but is there no way to include it under the avatar, I rather liked spotting...and welcoming... new members , now I need to check each posters card first...a little tedious for someone like me with a very limited attention sp..


----------



## Mugshot (25 Nov 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> Neat, but is there no way to include it under the avatar, I rather liked spotting...and welcoming... new members , now I need to check each posters card first...a little tedious for someone like me with a very limited attention sp..


 
I liked it so I could see who my elders and therefore betters were.


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> Neat, but is there no way to include it under the avatar, I rather liked spotting...and welcoming... new members , now I need to check each posters card first...a little tedious for someone like me with a very limited attention sp..


 
No need - new members have "New member" under their avatar ...


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> No need - new members have "New member" under their avatar ...


For how long shaun...like for the first 10 posts or more like the first 200...Members with less than 10 posts stood out (when the post count was shown), where as a "New member" may be a little subjective and hard to distinguish


----------



## Shaun (25 Nov 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> For how long shaun...like for the first 10 posts or more like the first 200...Members with less than 10 posts stood out (when the post count was shown), where as a "New member" may be a little subjective and hard to distinguish



Just for 10 posts, yes.


----------



## snorri (25 Nov 2011)

Mugshot said:


> I liked it so I could see who my elders and therefore betters were.


If only more people were like you and knew their place.


----------



## psmiffy (25 Nov 2011)

snorri said:


> If only more people were like you and knew their place.


 I was going to say "who cares" but obviously some do 

gratuitous chance to play with smilies


----------



## Mugshot (25 Nov 2011)

snorri said:


> If only more people were like you and knew their place.


----------



## Davidc (25 Nov 2011)

Mugshot said:


> I liked it so I could see who my elders and therefore betters sadders were.


 
I've ducked!


----------



## jonny jeez (1 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> Just for 10 posts, yes.


Perfect


----------



## Manonabike (1 Dec 2011)

Admin said:


> No need - new members have "New member" under their avatar ...


 


Admin said:


> It's now in the User Card - click on someone's avatar for the info:
> 
> View attachment 4852


 
It doesn't look like we are going to get the new forum software to be as good as the old one and it seems we just have to get used to do without what we used to love of the old forums  .....


----------



## lukesdad (2 Dec 2011)

psmiffy said:


> I was going to say "who cares" but obviously some do
> 
> gratuitous chance to play with smilies


They re sensitive souls, bless em.


----------



## GetAGrip (9 Feb 2012)

Admin said:


> Just for 10 posts, yes.


 Just out of curiosity Shaun, do 'New Members' lose this title on their eleventh post then? If so, this is not happening for lots of us. Just wondered, it's not important or anything . If not , when do we become fully fledged please?


----------



## Shaun (9 Feb 2012)

GetAGrip said:


> Just out of curiosity Shaun, do 'New Members' lose this title on their eleventh post then? If so, this is not happening for lots of us. Just wondered, it's not important or anything . If not , when do we become fully fledged please?


 
You used to - the software used to base rank on your post count, but it works differently in XF and uses trophy points instead (_which is why a lot of people are stuck at New Member_).

I simply haven't got around to re-rigging the user rank logic yet as it's not impacting on the running of the forums and I still have some major work to complete from the migration. It's there, on the to-do list ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## GetAGrip (9 Feb 2012)

Thank's for the prompt reply Shaun. It's no problem at all, Just wondered when I would likely become a 'verified' member so to speak


----------

